# Questions for transport and search & rescue pilots



## pild04 (5 Dec 2020)

Hello,

I'm currently in the process of applying for the DEO Pilot position. I am particularly interested in the fixed-wing transport and search and rescue pilot roles and would like to get in touch with pilots in these departments to hear about their experiences and answer my questions.

Thank you in advance! Stay safe!


----------



## Zoomie (6 Dec 2020)

Ask away.


----------

